# Dancer and Spirit and babies



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Dancer is a nice big splashed yellow buck. Spirit is a long haired marked black from a tri litter.


----------



## gypsy84 (Jun 10, 2010)

Dancer is gorgeous, and so are the babies! I love the nice wide blaze on the one in the middle. Any new pics of them?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks!

Dancer is one of two yellow tri bucks that survived the accident. It's interesting and informative to see three of four babies are marked agoutis, as it means Dancer is recessive yellow, as Spirit is obviously aa. I really didn't do her justice in the pic I posted, as you can see only a wee bit of her. So, yes there will be more pix soon, of these meeces, and all the other ones with babies.


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

eeeep


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

eeeep?


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

they are so cute and tiny


----------

